# Pregnant on Cerazette?



## amylou242

Hello I have been on Cerazette for about 4 years and over time my periods became very irregular and light. My husband and I have never used condoms when having intercourse whilst I have been on the pill. We are not trying and wanted to wait as we are both quite young (I am 23 and he is 26) but would both me happy if we are pregnant as would be our first and we will be married 4 years in October this year. :thumbup:

The past couple of days I have felt very tired, felt sick in the afternoon at the same time and have been very hungry. I've also noticed that I've been going to the toilet alot more often and have been very emotional and bloated. I have had some of the symptoms of pregnancy with the pill (which is normal) but never like this. Last week I bled but very lightly (lighter than my normal periods). 

My life is pretty quiet at the moment and not stressful in any way so I dont think its life style related. As my Husband and I have a active sexual relationship its hard for me to figure out when we had sex (when we may have concieved) but we did about 2 weeks ago.

I did a test a couple of days ago as it was negative, I have now come off the pill just to be on the safe side and might try again in a couple of weeks. Its hard to know when is the best time to take the test as my periods are all over the place so not sure of my cycle. 

Does anyone think I may be pregnant and can you suggest the best time for me to take another test? Should I just wait until my period comes back? 

Thank you for your help.:flower:


----------



## amylou242

As in wait so see if my period comes back? Therefore meaning I'm not pregnant?


----------



## Squiggy

YOu can never be too sure when it comes to symptoms. Many pregnancy symptoms are often also symptoms of other things (such as illnesses, viruses, diseases...) not to scare you of course, but just to put the info out there. For example, I found out that many pregnancy symptoms are also symptoms of diabetes, etc. 

And be careful about the myth of not getting your period if pregnant. Some women can have their period the entire duration of pregnancy. My mom, for example, got her period the first 4 months of pregnancy. We are cursed in my family with heavy, heavy menstruation cycles too, so that could or could not be a contributing factor. :growlmad:

I've not been pregnant yet, so I'm otherwise no help. Naturally, I'd say the best bet is to see a doctor and if necessary have some bloodwork run to see why you're feeling as you do.


----------



## sparkler1971

Test again in a couple of days, i fell pregnant while taking cerazette and i took it religiously as i had no plans to have any more children, my cerazette baby is now a happy healthy 3 year old.


----------



## amylou242

Thanks so much for your help. 

I took a test on Tuesday night so going to try again tomorrow morning (Friday morning) if negative I'll pop into see the doctor for a blood test as either way there is something not quite right with me! 

If positive I'll need to get an appointment anyway so off to the doctors it is! 

Thanks for the advice Squiggy, I had no idea you can still have periods and be pregnant! 

Will let you know how I get on. 

Thanks :)


----------



## I Love Lucy

Good luck! I hope you get the results you want.


----------



## amylou242

Hi all, 

So I took a test this morning and negative again. 

Maybe I was kidding myself, I was so sure I was having pregnancy symptoms! Is it worth taking another next week if symptoms still persist? 

To be honest I am started to feel like I want to TTC! It's the excitement of it. Didn't think I was ready but getting that feeling of wanting to be a mummy. :D

Thoughts ladies? Should I test again next week or go to the doctors just to be sure?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## MrsGruffalo

I don't know how soon the doctors will test for you- I know there have been ladies here who have had similar experiences, and doctors have told them they have to wait for x number of weeks/days until they'll do anything.

Good luck


----------



## Minkel23

I got pregnant on cerazette. I missed two pills in a row and it was all my body needed to get good and knocked up! (I had told my OH the day after forgetting to take the second pill, so we both know we were taking a risk that week- a risk which, seven months later, I'm incubating, however we're both now happy with everything that happened). I felt ill and tired and even though I had missed two pills, couldn't believe I was pregnant when I was told at the doctors. However, I had a positive pregnancy test straight away, three times. 

I was never really comfortable on cerazette- had lots of scares and didn't like the way it put my cycles all over the place. Get a blood test done if you really aren't sure- and use a condom if you aren't taking your pill. You only need to miss one to get pregnant- trust me, I know!

All the best.x


----------



## amylou242

Minkel23 said:


> I got pregnant on cerazette. I missed two pills in a row and it was all my body needed to get good and knocked up! (I had told my OH the day after forgetting to take the second pill, so we both know we were taking a risk that week- a risk which, seven months later, I'm incubating, however we're both now happy with everything that happened). I felt ill and tired and even though I had missed two pills, couldn't believe I was pregnant when I was told at the doctors. However, I had a positive pregnancy test straight away, three times.
> 
> I was never really comfortable on cerazette- had lots of scares and didn't like the way it put my cycles all over the place. Get a blood test done if you really aren't sure- and use a condom if you aren't taking your pill. You only need to miss one to get pregnant- trust me, I know!
> 
> All the best.x

This is the thing you see, I am sure that I would have had a positive test by now if I am pregnant but that's the trouble with Cerazette, I don't know what my cycle is so I could be taking it at the completely wrong time. Will take another test next week. 

We are definitely using condoms! ;)


----------

